# Cheap CO2 Bottles



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I found one place selling CO2 bottles for $100+. Can we use paintball co2 bottles, you can get them used for $25 shipped for a 20oz bottle.

Where do you get your CO2 bottles?


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Do a forum search for "guaging interest paintball co2 system" or something. There was a huge discussion on that topic. It hasn't been updated, so I'm not sure if anyone is actually using the regulator that fits paintball tanks.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...p?t=2180&highlight=guaging+interest+paintball


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I lease mine for a one time fee of $40 canadian. $30 refill.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I went to a welding supply shop and asked for a 5 lb. CO2 canister for a keggerator. It cost $70 for the cylinder (full) and $9.00 per refill. Depending on your size of tank, it should be enough CO2 to last you quite a while. I have a 100 gallon, and one full cylinder lasts me about 10-12 months.


----------

